# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطا در نصب Delphi XE

## younes221

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 

من DelphiXE رو از اینترنت گیر آوردم و نصب کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب شد حالا وقتی میخوام اجراش کنم اررور زیر رو بهم نشون میده دلیله این اررور چیه ؟

----------


## me.enik

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ، 
> 
> من DelphiXE رو از اینترنت گیر آوردم و نصب کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب شد حالا وقتی میخوام اجراش کنم اررور زیر رو بهم نشون میده دلیله این اررور چیه ؟


احتمالا یا یه قسمتی از برنامه درست نصب نشده, یا کلا یه قسمتی نبوده, یا یه قسمتی پاک شده.

اصولا برنامه هایی که در محیط اینترنت هستند, برای اینکه راحت تر بشه آپلود کرد و راحت تر هم دانلود بشه, حجم برنامه رو با روش های گوناگون از جمله پاک کردن قسمتی از آن, کم میکنن.
شاید مشکل شما این باشه.
ولی مطمئن نیستم.
ببینید که اساتید چی میگن.

----------

